# No Subwoofer sound on digital source



## bugz047 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm new here and I have a question to ask. I have a yamaha rx-v465 reciever. My problem is when I hook up my Konzert KW-10s subwoofer from the pre out subwoofer terminal of the reciever using Y rca adaptor, very little sound is output even when volume control is max. But when I connect the sub from audio out of the reciever to the line input of the subwoofer, sound is ok. However, no subwoofer sound is produced on DTS playback. I tried to hook up a DIY sub to the pre out terminal and it works just fine. Be it analog audio, dolby digital or dts. How can it work on my konzert subwoofer using the pre out terminal so I can use my hdmi, optical and coaxial digital sound. What type of connector will I use. What am I missing here. I have already tried ground looping the cable but to no avail. I even tried to connect the reciever's front speaker to the speaker terminal of the sub but still no subwoofer sound on digital playback. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Can you post a pic (or link) of the sub's amp panel? I did a search for that model and got nothing...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bugz047 said:


> when I hook up my Konzert KW-10s subwoofer from the pre out subwoofer terminal of the reciever using Y rca adaptor, very little sound is output even when volume control is max. But when I connect the sub from audio out of the reciever to the line input of the subwoofer, sound is ok.


This statement is confusing, does the Konzert sub have a built in amp? It should be hooked up to the sub out on the receiver and go into the line input of the rear of the sub. If you not getting sound from it during digital sources I think you may not have the receivers settings set up properly. Have you run YAPO auto setup with the mic yet?

By the way Welcome to the Shack.


----------



## bugz047 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello. Thanks for the reply sir glen and tony. The sub is a powered one. I have hooked it up to the subwoofer out of the reciever going to the line input of the sub. The problem is it has a very soft sound output. When I connect via the audio out of the reciever sound output is ok but no sound on digital source. I have already run the YPAO auto setup. As I've said, I tried connecting my other DIY sub through the subwoofer out of the reciever and it's fine. I just don't know what's wrong with this Konzert sub. I have some pics of the amp panel but I don't know how to post it here.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm still thinking that you have the settings in the receiver incorrect however you did say that you tried another sub and it worked fine? YAPO may have not set the crossovers correctly.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

You need to go in and readjust the sub output level thru the setup button. After YPAO it will set everything correctly but your output signal to the sub is probably turned way down. After a bunch of YPAO sessions I always go back thru and re-set my sub level. I'm assuming you followed the directions and put your gain on your sub at 40% and crossover at max. Trust me on this, if you go thru the setup and find your "level" program you will see that YPAO turned the sub signal way down. I own the same receiver BTW.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bugz047 said:


> have some pics of the amp panel but I don't know how to post it here.


You can upload it here in the gallery... 



> ...using Y rca adaptor, very little sound is output even when volume control is max.


Are you connecting more than one sub???



> But when I connect the sub from audio out of the reciever to the line input of the subwoofer, sound is ok. However, no subwoofer sound is produced on DTS playback.


I'm sure is receiveing the audio signal for all speakers, but not the LFE channel...



> How can it work on my konzert subwoofer using the pre out terminal so I can use my hdmi, optical and coaxial digital sound. What type of connector will I use.


Just a coaxial cable (like  this  will work...)



> What am I missing here. I have already tried ground looping the cable but to no avail. I even tried to connect the reciever's front speaker to the speaker terminal of the sub but still no subwoofer sound on digital playback. Please help. Thanks.


Connect everything, run YPAO... then check and manually adjust levels (you'll need a SPL meter to fine tune it). Be sure to check all settings on the AVR ...


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

I like this one best...." Be sure to check all settings on the AVR "

might be hidden in a sub-menu (no pun intended)

my kids keep putting all the knobs to the far right which then sets my channel balence to only the right speakers ! it also turns my bass way down. be sure little hands are not changing settings on you !

Also, try to use a good Bass soundtrack to confirm. I have one of a live recording of the 1812 overture at the egg shell in Boston with cannon shots ! I was told not to play it too loud or it WILL damage my speakers.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

soundoff said:


> ... I have one of a live recording of the 1812 overture at the egg shell in Boston with cannon shots ! I was told not to play it too loud or it WILL damage my speakers.


And how many times you've done it??? :whistling:


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

I've replaced the cone once


----------



## bugz047 (Aug 21, 2010)

hi guys....thanks for the inputs...I've done and recheck everything but still can't get a sound on digital playback. I have run the YPAO and recheck the level of the sub and adjust it at max but still no output. I guess there's a problem on the Konzert sub. For now, I'm connecting it to the audio out of the amp and you're right, David, the signal output is for all the speaker not the LFE channel. I don't know what to do with it anymore. Guess I'll have to thrash it and use my other DIY sub. thanks to all anyway.


----------



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about the trouble you are having with your sub setup. Subwoofers can be so great, but, can also require a great deal of patience.

It doesn't appear the other posts solved the problem you have. This is probably a very dumb question, but have you contacted via email or telephone, tech support for the sub system and AVR? If not, I would start with the AVR. It may take a few days to get an email response so again try to be patient.

I have a Harman AVR and until recently the tech support was outstanding. Then, guess what? They outsourced to people who have absolutely no clue about what a crossover section or many other very basic features.

Good luck with finding a solution and have a nice holiday.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bugz047 said:


> I guess there's a problem on the Konzert sub...I don't know what to do with it anymore...


To completelly rule that the Koncert is not working: Is there any way you can use a different AVR??? Then you'll know for sure what to do.



> ... Guess I'll have to thrash it and use my other DIY sub...


Why you're not using both subs??? ... sometimes it helps to have multiple subs in the set up :huh:


----------



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

This is the only site I could find related to Konzert or Micro Acoustics ( Xiamen )http://www.konzert.net.cn/en/products.asp?TypeName=POWERED SUBWOOFER

Do any of those look like the sub you have?

If your DIY powered sub is working properly with your AVR, I would suspect a problem with the Konzert sub's electronics. Is it still under warranty? If so, just return it to the seller for trade or refund. If not, try contacting them via email and hope you get some tech support response.

Do you have a friend with an AVR you could connect the sub to? 

Good luck with everything.


----------



## bugz047 (Aug 21, 2010)

hi guys, I have tried using the Konzert sub with another AVR but the problem is the old Pioneer AVR does not have sub out so i connected it through the speaker line in/out of the sub. it works fine but since the old AVR does not have a dts decoder, I can't test it on digital playback. Right now I'm using 2 sub. The Konzert and the DIY. As I've said, connection of the konzert is through the audio out of the avr while the DIY sub is connected through the sub out of the AVR. Whenever dts source is played only the diy sub has sound. 

Synthsayer thanks man, you got the right site and the sub I'm talking about is the middle one. I bought this from a friend and I guess warranty has already lapse. I'll try to email them and tell them of this problem. I'm not really sure if they have tech support. Anyway, I'll post it here once I recieve any feed back from them.

Thanks again to all....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bugz047 said:


> As I've said, connection of the konzert is through the audio out of the avr while the DIY sub is connected through the sub out of the AVR.


This is not correct, I now think I know why you have no sound on the Konzert sub. Are you hooking that sub up to the speaker terminals? The only way you will make this work correctly is by hooking it up to the the sub out of the receiver. Does the Konzert sub have a built in amp?


----------



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is the product page for the Yamaha RX-V465BL:
http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/...027893&CTID=5000300&RLTID=1505&DETYP=RELATION 

After perusing the Yamaha owner's manual, I agree the problem is most likely in the Konzert sub. You have probably done this but, in regards to the AVR settings refered to by the 1st reply from 'hearingspecialist', it may be worth checking your AVR settings once more for the 'fun' of it. I've been through this kind of thing with other gear so I know you are having all kinds of fun with this problem. Don't distress too much, you will get it working.

In the Yamaha RX-V465BL Owner's Manual, page 48 of TROUBLESHOOTING is, 'NO SOUND IS HEARD FROM THE SUBWOOFER". They refer back to page 39 of SYSTEM SETUP guide.

BTW: The Yamaha AVR you have looks very nice. The features listed in the manual are impressive. When you get the sub system sorted out I think you will be very happy with your entire HT system.

Have a great week everybody.


----------



## pongaselo (Apr 7, 2009)

You probably have the speaker config on the Yamaha set to include a sub and have checked the level on that as well. Good. The most common problem that I run in to with amplified subwoofers is the connecting RCA cable. Depending on the length, many standard audio preamp cables are either too light weight(internal resistance) or badly shielded (pick up nasty 60 hz hum). I would be careful about "creative solutions" or experimental wiring alternatives. Make sure that you are using a good sub preamp cable and that settings are right. Simple seems to work the best for subs.


----------

